# DVC TPU now at 32?



## 6scoops (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like they just raised the TPU floor from 25 to 32 to exchange into DVC!

	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Fri 09-Sep-2011 	Fri 16-Sep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	32
	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Sun 11-Sep-2011 	Sun 18-h  it lSep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	32
	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Fri 16-Sep-2011 	Fri 23-Sep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	32
	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Fri 09-Dec-2011 	Fri 16-Dec-2011 	Exchange Fee 	32
	Studio 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 11-Dec-2011 	Sun 18-Dec-2011 	Exchange Fee 	32
	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Fri 06-Jan-2012 	Fri 13-Jan-2012 	Exchange Fee 	32
	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Sat 07-Jan-2012 	Sat 14-Jan-2012 	Exchange Fee 	32


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2011)

Uh oh = there goes my big plans!

elaine


----------



## Gundy (Jun 29, 2011)

Gotta be honest, that is very disappointing. Is it really worth that much more than HGVC? I had a request for a 2 bedroom DVC for February. I'm now thinking of canceling that request and booking HGVC for 1/3 the TPU's.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2011)

Still a good deal (vs. owning DVC) but it certainly does widen the gap between DVC and non-DVC.  Many non-DVC weeks are in the 10-15 TPU range.

I'll have to redo one of my ongoing searches that is against a 26 TPU deposit.


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad I happened to get my Feb 2012 week for 25......

Wonder why all size units are the same point value.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 29, 2011)

you can get a lot of non-prime weeks at Bonnet Creek(2BD) for 12 TPU........I personally just don't think it's worth an extra 20 TPU to get DVC.....however as Mike says, it's still a bargain versus using DVC points or especially renting from Disney


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2011)

And I thought 25 TPUs was pricey for a studio. 

I got 2 Kauai April 2012 1 bdrs for 16 TPUs each. And the 2bdr was only 17 TPUs.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 29, 2011)

Gundy said:


> Gotta be honest, that is very disappointing. Is it really worth that much more than HGVC?



Its worth more if people are willing to pay more.

 Perhaps they are just testing the market to see what happens. If enough people want it at this price then the price will stick, if not, Id look for it to come back down


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2011)

It will be interesting to see where the breaking point is vs. the "better" Orlando-area resorts.  At 25, it was already non-trivial.  At 32, it's an even harder case to make.  But, there has been evidence of these sorts of swings in the past, pre-TPU.  This might last for "a while", but I doubt it will last forever.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 29, 2011)

*DVC TPU, week 52*

Lucky story, about the week 52 1 bdr. AKV I booked for 32 TPU almost a month ago....

Last week I had a deposit in my RCI account from 2010 of 48 tpu, that I was not expecting.  It was set to expire in one year.  I had a Left over of 8 from the 2011 deposit I used to exchange for DVC.  I called RCI and asked if I could use the 2010 deposit instead of the 2011 deposit, RCI rep asked a supervisor came back and said "sure"   

Good part of the story is,  When she came back, she told me she had to cancel my reservation, but placed it on hold in my account with the exchange fee credit.  Now I just needed to go in and rebook using the 2010 deposit.  She said, for some reason  the exchange dropped to only 25 tpu!  So I made the exchange and sure enough it was the same reservation for 25 TPU.  I just did this 2 days ago!!  Now even the September studios are 32.  

I hope the 2 bdr. doesn't go any higher than the 32TPU, there were none of them last night when I noticed the increase.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2011)

The increase in cost will cause me to pause before booking anything DVC.  

I was hoping to see a big bulk this morning, or tomorrow.  I wonder if a lot of these weeks are going to ongoing searches?  If so, it makes sense to raise the TPU's to this level.  It has been a long while between larger bulk bankings.  

One thing for sure, I can still afford DVC, and I will book it for our vacations with the kiddos, but probably not when it's just the two of us.  

Seven extra TPU's will not stop me, but what about those who don't combine points and cannot see them easily?  Making an adjustment to see all deposits is something most people apparently do not do; otherwise, there would be less inventory at Manhattan Club.  

I would say 80% of RCI exchangers will not be able to see DVC....


----------



## strandlover (Jun 29, 2011)

*Is a DVC "that" much better?*

I just booked a 2BR at HGVC in March 2012 for 15 TPUs.

Having stayed at neither the DVC nor HGVC, I am questioning whether the former is really more than twice as desirable as the latter?


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jun 29, 2011)

Augh!!!! In search for a single point.

I was going to combine two weeks at Bluebeard's castle (15 points apiece) for our Disney trip in 2013.  I have a leftover point from our 2011 exchange which technically I need to use by 2012.  But it seems I could combine the two 15 points and the one point.

That brings me up to 31 points...one point shy.

With that, what do I do?  Only thing I can think of is bank 2014 and combine the three years.  Else convert our Wyndham Smokey Mountain week to RCI (which I don't really want to do).  How else do I get a point or two?

Please be nice.  I'm still feeling my way around things.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

strandlover said:


> I just booked a 2BR at HGVC in March 2012 for 15 TPUs.
> 
> Having stayed at neither the DVC nor HGVC, I am questioning whether the former is really more than twice as desirable as the latter?



Depends on if you rent a car or not.  If you have a car might not be worth the extra TPU's unless you're swimming in extra TPU's.  Depends on what you own and how much those TPU's cost you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2011)

I would never spend that much on Disney.  You are shy of 32 by 1 point, and you need to use both weeks to get the 31 points?  Those costs are too high, and DVC is not worth it.  Take my advice and try another resort near Disney, with cheaper cost.  

There are still annoyances with DVC:

$95 fee at check-in
Internet is $9.95 per day (most resorts it's free)
Television stations are basically Disney, ESPN, CNN, the major networks, and a few religious channels....

I wish Hilton didn't have the 1-in-4 rule!  Maybe RCI and Hilton ought to work out a higher TPU deal and drop the 1-in-4.


----------



## Catira (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok all DVC exchanges used to be 25 for the "non prime weeks". From what I remember holidays weeks were at 32.. so now holidays weeks will be at or around 39?   I wonder if the only resorts that have increased in TPUs are the DVC resorts. Hoping Bonnet Creek stays the same since this is one of my favorite Orlando resorts.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> Augh!!!! In search for a single point.
> 
> That brings me up to 31 points...one point shy.
> 
> With that, what do I do?  .



Stay at Bonnet Creek Instead and save the TPU's.


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jun 29, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Stay at Bonnet Creek Instead and save the TPU's.



That's what I'm thinking.  Y'all say the Disney magic isn't worth it.  How high do you think BC will go?  Right now, I could probably use my Wyndham points to go at the week I want.  (126K for a two bedroom, last week of October).  Except I'm going in an odd year, and I have Wyndham every other year...even years.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 29, 2011)

*Dvc Tpu*

I'm not happy at all about this but.....

I will say all the DVC do get gobbled up quickly at 25 TPU, I haven't stayed off sight at all so I can not compare.  But at 25 tpu they are gone almost as quick as they go up.  I was wondering when this would happen!


----------



## Catira (Jun 29, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  Y'all say the Disney magic isn't worth it.  How high do you think BC will go?  Right now, I could probably use my Wyndham points to go at the week I want.  (126K for a two bedroom, last week of October).  Except I'm going in an odd year, and I have Wyndham every other year...even years.



Bonnet Creek is a great resort and it is right next to Carribean Beach Resort. I just checked the wyndham website and with a 10/29/11 checkin for 7 days the cost for a 2 bedroom is 112,000. You could also do an RCI exchange into BC. Just have to figure out what will cost you less?


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 29, 2011)

*raising TPU*



Catira said:


> Ok all DVC exchanges used to be 25 for the "non prime weeks". From what I remember holidays weeks were at 32.. so now holidays weeks will be at or around 39?   I wonder if the only resorts that have increased in TPUs are the DVC resorts. Hoping Bonnet Creek stays the same since this is one of my favorite Orlando resorts.



How quickly do the Bonnet Creek get taken?  It's seems this system is pretty new, I wonder if they were testing to see how quick it would go at a certain TPU?


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

6scoops said:


> How quickly do the Bonnet Creek get taken?  It's seems this system is pretty new, I wonder if they were testing to see how quick it would go at a certain TPU?



If you see it now in RCI, I would take it if it's cheaper than Wyn direct.  BC is not always available in RCI but usually it's pretty available thru the Wyndham portal so you have time if you're booking it thru the club, it may even get discounted closer in as I see they do quite often with BC.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2011)

6scoops said:


> I'm not happy at all about this but.....
> 
> I will say all the DVC do get gobbled up quickly at 25 TPU, I haven't stayed off sight at all so I can not compare.  But at 25 tpu they are gone almost as quick as they go up.  I was wondering when this would happen!



Not from my perspective. Larger units, and those in season?  Sure---but  offsite uits are not that much lower then. Smaller units in the offseason linger, sometimes for a while.  There Is still a late August studio at OKW, and it's been there forever.  That's a check-in date less than two months from now...


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 29, 2011)

*Dvc Tpu*

Some one just picked up a AKV 1 bdr., I believe early Dec. check-in for 32 TPU. 

Everyone who goes to Disney World starts planning and has to decide to stay on or off site.  On site is always way more expensive and a huge deal breaker for most.  I'm always amazed that the resorts are full, even with the fact that people have to pay more than double if they had stayed elsewhere.  

A Disney cast member once said to me, and I quote, "This is Disney you get as much magic as you pay for!"


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 29, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Not from my perspective. Larger units, and those in season?  Sure---but  offsite uits are not that much lower then. Smaller units in the offseason linger, sometimes for a while.  There Is still a late August studio at OKW, and it's been there forever.  That's a check-in date less than two months from now...



I agree for sure about the studio's sitting around, but if that was a 1 or 2bdr, I think it would of been gone by now.  Funny thing as a DVC member my points are cheap for a studio, I book studio's all the time.  But as a RCI member I would never take a studio!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's just supply and demand at work.  Pricing throttles back demand.  Lots of people will drop out and settle for other properties given the high price.   What that will do is increase availability and allow the market to clear efficiently.

Is it worth more?  Absolutely.  By definition, the price where supply = demand is the market price.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2011)

What people are learning is that what is important is not how many TPU something costs, but the price they pay per TPU. There is a (low) price per TPU where any price is a good one, especially if it increases availability.  Points owners have known this for years.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2011)

Furthermore, there isn't just one currency.  The mini-system portals don't us TPU at all, but rather their own denominations. Those change independently, and sometimes out of step.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Furthermore, there isn't just one currency.  The mini-system portals don't us TPU at all, but rather their own denominations. Those change independently, and sometimes out of step.



Which is why you need to have multiple ownership types to get the lowest price possible for the vacations you want.   aka arbitraging the inefficiencies in the market.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2011)

> That's what I'm thinking. Y'all say the Disney magic isn't worth it.



Worthiness is your call alone.  No one can help you make the decision.  

My cost on DVC isn't as high as your cost.  If we go by ourselves, sans kids and sisters, we stay at other resorts besides DVC.  I love the Marriotts, and I love Hilton, but I have used the 1-in-4 at the Hiltons for both of my accounts and cannot stay there again for 2 years.   I don't like Bonnet Creek that much, so I don't see us ever taking an exchange there.  I loved our stay at Grand Beach, though, and would take an exchange there again.  No 1-in-4.  

I love DVC, I truly do, and it's our best option with the grown kids and grandkids.   Our grandkids are little and one still takes naps.  One parent can leave the park to take him back for a nap.  

Our son sleeps in and likes taking the bus to the parks at his leisure, so he doesn't feel rushed in the morning.  It's important to us to be at the parks at rope drop, even at the front of the line, and he cannot believe we do that on vacation.   If we stay at a non-DVC with him, he calls us after two hours and says, "I am ready to go to the parks, come and get me."  It's annoying to leave the parks to pick up a lazy son.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> Augh!!!! In search for a single point.
> 
> I was going to combine two weeks at Bluebeard's castle (15 points apiece) for our Disney trip in 2013.  I have a leftover point from our 2011 exchange which technically I need to use by 2012.  But it seems I could combine the two 15 points and the one point.
> 
> ...



I believe that you can buy a point from RCI - but that may just be in the point system. You might call and check.

elaine


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jun 29, 2011)

OK, I had a few hours to think thing through (keep in mind that our vacation isn't until October 2013.  I have a few thoughts.

1) Any chance that my timeshare will go up in value from 15-16?  (Bluebeard's Castle Villas...week 23.  It's a studio.)
2) Did I make a major mistake in depositing my 2013 week?  I just did it yesterday...so I'm probably stuck with 15 TPUs for that.
3) It looks as though we'll probably end up at Bonnet Creek.  Which won't be the end of the world.  We'd be driving to the parks anyway, so the $14 parking fee would be offset by the $95 resort fee.  How soon will Wyndham release its rooms to RCI?  
4) There's no way to stay at BC in 2013 on Wyndham points from 2012 or 2014 without trading into RCI, right?



glypnirsgirl said:


> I believe that you can buy a point from RCI - but that may just be in the point system. You might call and check.
> 
> elaine



Thanks.  I will.  

Even though we have three timeshare weeks over two years, and we each a month's vacation every year, we don't go on too many huge vacations.  We were going to go to a Wyndham resort next year to use up the 2012 Wyndham year, then splurge on the Disney year.  Now, it might be back to the drawing board.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2011)

strandlover said:


> Having stayed at neither the DVC nor HGVC, I am questioning whether the former is really more than twice as desirable as the latter?


There are pros and cons to DVC and to off-site resorts.  It's a really close call for me (and that's factoring in the higher TPU cost for DVC units).



Catira said:


> Ok all DVC exchanges used to be 25 for the "non prime weeks". From what I remember holidays weeks were at 32.. so now holidays weeks will be at or around 39?  I wonder if the only resorts that have increased in TPUs are the DVC resorts. Hoping Bonnet Creek stays the same since this is one of my favorite Orlando resorts.


I'm pretty sure that DVC is a *floor* rather than a multiplier.

I haven't seen anything else that increased, but there's not much that I watch this closely.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2011)

October 2013 deposits won't happen at DVC until November 2012 at the very earliest. There will almost certainly be a valuation change, and probably several, between now and then. 

Wyndham points can easily book Bonnet internally as it is a huge resort but an exchange may be more cost effective.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> OK, I had a few hours to think thing through (keep in mind that our vacation isn't until October 2013.  I have a few thoughts.
> 3) It looks as though we'll probably end up at Bonnet Creek.  Which won't be the end of the world.  We'd be driving to the parks anyway, so the $14 parking fee would be offset by the $95 resort fee.  How soon will Wyndham release its rooms to RCI?
> 4) There's no way to stay at BC in 2013 on Wyndham points from 2012 or 2014 without trading into RCI, right?



There is bus transportation from Bonnet Creek to all the parks so you don't need to pay parking if you don't want to. If you're going to stay at BC try to splurge for the Presidential units if you can afford it points wise.  It makes up for not being onsite by a mile.   

Also october is not peak season in Orlando so it seems that you have biennial points, right?  You should be able to book your biennial points from 2014 within the Express reservation period which is 90 days out.  See the wyndham primer for more info.
http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/maximize_wyndham_points.html


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> Which is why you need to have multiple ownership types to get the lowest price possible for the vacations you want.   aka arbitraging the inefficiencies in the market.



This is so true.  When you have several ways to window shop is when you really see the value of owning many systems.  That's why I love points.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2011)

chriskre said:


> This is so true.  When you have several ways to window shop is when you really see the value of owning many systems.  That's why I love points.



I have a platinum Wyndham ownership with extremely low annual fees.  So, I stay at Bonnet Creek for 50% off most times I want to go.  It's so big that availability is always there.  They have free ethernet in the units and the resort is closer to the Boardwalk than is Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  The price is so cheap that I don't even try to stay in a Disney resort any more.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 29, 2011)

My answers to your questions will appear in red below: 



LadyBeBop said:


> OK, I had a few hours to think thing through (keep in mind that our vacation isn't until October 2013.  I have a few thoughts.
> 
> 1) Any chance that my timeshare will go up in value from 15-16?  (Bluebeard's Castle Villas...week 23.  It's a studio.)  It's possible that the value would be higher at another time, although I don't think they will "credit" you.  We only use RCI through the Wyndham portal, so I'm not positive about this, but from what I've read, I think the TPU value they assign when you deposit becomes a fixed TPU value of your deposit.  What DOES fluctuate is the number of TPU's required to book something. Both seem to relate to supply and demand.
> 
> ...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2011)

learnalot said:


> My answers to your questions will appear in red below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I have a platinum Wyndham ownership with extremely low annual fees.  So, I stay at Bonnet Creek for 50% off most times I want to go.  It's so big that availability is always there.  They have free ethernet in the units and the resort is closer to the Boardwalk than is Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  The price is so cheap that I don't even try to stay in a Disney resort any more.



Ethernet?  They've got lightning speed Cisco wi-fi in the units.   I guess they have ethernet too but I've yet to need it and I've been 3 times already.  

BC is fast becoming my place to stay when doing Disney.  As much as I love DVC and the Mouse house, I just can't justify staying onsite every single time I got to Orlando anymore.  I go about 7 or 8 times a year but usually for 4 or 5 days at a time or a long weekend.


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jun 29, 2011)

learnalot said:


> With the new Wyndham portal, you can deposit your points from any eligible use year (currently if I click on the "Deposit Points with RCI button" from Wyndham's website, I could deposit points from either 2011 or 2012.  They are valid in your RCI account for 2 years from the date of deposit.  So, if your question was what I think it was, assuming availability, yes, you can book BC for 2013 through RCI using Wyndham points from 2012 and possibly from 2014 depending on how your travel dates fall in relation to the calendar.  If you want to use your Wyndham points and book through Wyndham, you can place 2012 points in the credit pool prior to the start of your use year for $39.  When you credit pool points, they are good for 3 years and have to be used in the standard reservation window (10 months or less from travel date).



So if I deposit my 126,000 points for 2012 before December 31 and pay $39, I could use those points in 2013?  If so, that could be the best news of the day.  Thanks.

Or would you still try an RCI exchange?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 29, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Ethernet?  They've got lightning speed Cisco wi-fi in the units.   I guess they have ethernet too but I've yet to need it and I've been 3 times already.
> 
> BC is fast becoming my place to stay when doing Disney.  As much as I love DVC and the Mouse house, I just can't justify staying onsite every single time I got to Orlando anymore.  I go about 7 or 8 times a year but usually for 4 or 5 days at a time or a long weekend.



I like ethernet because I can set up my router.


----------



## thebreards (Jun 29, 2011)

Just did a quick search and a 2 Bedroom at AKV is over $8,000 for a week so with that said 32 TPu is a GREAT deal for us.  Still holding out for a 3 bedroom anywhere else on property but no luck right now.  With that said, does anyone know if they will let us book a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom for the same week?  Need a place for the in laws to stay.


----------



## thebreards (Jun 29, 2011)

One more thing....why are all DVC rooms the same value?  Shouldn't a studio cost a whole lot less TPU than a 2 bedroom?  They do this at other resorts.  AND you should have to use more TPU for places like AKV compared to OKW.  just a pet peeve of mine as these resorts are nothing alike.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2011)

> why are all DVC rooms the same value?


No one who doesn't work for RCI/DVC knows for sure.  The obvious answer is that someone has put their thumb on the scales.  My guess is that DVC has negotiated for the right to do so as a condition of their continued exclusive affiliation with RCI.

Historically, some high-demand units (typically larger units during holidays or peak summer) have been above the floor when the Orlando area otherwise warrants it.  For example, when the floor was 25, I had an ongoing search matched for Thanksgiving in a 2BR for 28.  At the time, that was reasonable, as most other Orlando-area 2BRs ranged from 22-27 for the same period.  Over time, even peak Orlando-area weeks have been at worst in the low to mid-30s, so if this 32 value sticks, it might be "the number" for anything but the most in-demand time possible.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 29, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> So if I deposit my 126,000 points for 2012 before December 31 and pay $39, I could use those points in 2013?  If so, that could be the best news of the day.  Thanks.
> 
> Correct.  Just to clarify, in this scenario, we are talking about placing your points in Wyndham's internal credit pool (sometimes referred to as "pooling" your points to avoid confusion with "depositing" points to RCI).
> 
> Or would you still try an RCI exchange?


I would say the answer to this question will vary from person to person.  If you can get a Value Season reservation at Bonnet Creek internally through Wyndham, the points cost could be less and it will save you the exchange fee.  If your travel schedule is restrictive, you will have more scheduling control booking directly through Wyndham.  If your travel schedule is very flexible or you need to travel during an expensive time on Wyndham's points chart, you might do better through RCI.  Figure out when you want to travel and compare the Wyndham points chart for Bonnet Creek during that season with the RCI points grid.  Personally, if the points cost is about the same, I would stay internal for the reasons already mentioned.  But if the points cost difference is substantial, you can think about an exchange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2011)

> There are pros and cons to DVC and to off-site resorts. It's a really close call for me (and that's factoring in the higher TPU cost for DVC units).


If you didn't have little kids, would you trade into DVC?  I don't need DVC.  I don't get any more thrilled at a DVC stay than a Hilton or Grand Beach stay.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 29, 2011)

We own DVC (two teensy contracts) but are by no means crazy Disney fanatics.  We travel with just Mr. H & myself, no kids.  We have almost ZERO interest is staying anywhere other than Disney property.  We've stayed off property many times in the past (when we couldn't afford to stay with the Mouse).  I am not saying this to criticize anyone else's preference, just to point out that there is no real answer to the "is it worth it?" question.  It is completely a matter of personal preference.  Would I take a 3 BR at SummerBay with a private swimming pool over a studio at Boardwalk Villas?  No way, would not even be tempted in the slightest.

Ultimately it will be interesting to see where the TPU "worth" settles out.  

H

)





rickandcindy23 said:


> Worthiness is your call alone.  No one can help you make the decision.
> 
> My cost on DVC isn't as high as your cost.  If we go by ourselves, sans kids and sisters, we stay at other resorts besides DVC.  I love the Marriotts, and I love Hilton, but I have used the 1-in-4 at the Hiltons for both of my accounts and cannot stay there again for 2 years.   I don't like Bonnet Creek that much, so I don't see us ever taking an exchange there.  I loved our stay at Grand Beach, though, and would take an exchange there again.  No 1-in-4.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyBeBop (Jun 29, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Correct. Just to clarify, in this scenario, we are talking about placing your points in Wyndham's internal credit pool (sometimes referred to as "pooling" your points to avoid confusion with "depositing" points to RCI).



I know.  :whoopie: Thanks. 



learnalot said:


> I would say the answer to this question will vary from person to person.  If you can get a Value Season reservation at Bonnet Creek internally through Wyndham, the points cost could be less and it will save you the exchange fee.  If your travel schedule is restrictive, you will have more scheduling control booking directly through Wyndham.  If your travel schedule is very flexible or you need to travel during an expensive time on Wyndham's points chart, you might do better through RCI.  Figure out when you want to travel and compare the Wyndham points chart for Bonnet Creek during that season with the RCI points grid.  Personally, if the points cost is about the same, I would stay internal for the reasons already mentioned.  But if the points cost difference is substantial, you can think about an exchange.



There will probably be six of us, so we'd need two bedrooms.  We're looking at arriving either 10/26/13 or 10/27/13, so we're not flexible there.  If the TPUs remain the same (between 10-14), we could probably get a week there for less than our TPUs for our Bluebeard's condo.

Looks like our best option right now is to shell out the $39 and save the Wyndham points for BC.  We'll book at the 10 month period (looks like Boxing Day 2012).  And we'll start an ongoing search right now for a beach resort over July 4th, week 2012.  :rofl: My husband wants to stay at Myrtle Beach that week.  Do y'all think I have a chance?

One other question that worries me.  Do y'all think Wyndham might increase the points for BC?  Right now, we can easily get a two bedroom for our week.  Will they do a DVC and raise the points...shutting us out?  Although, we can rent points from Wyndham, right?  Something like $100 for every 10,000 points?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you didn't have little kids, would you trade into DVC? I don't need DVC. I don't get any more thrilled at a DVC stay than a Hilton or Grand Beach stay.


I don't know that it would make a whole lot of difference with us.  Some of the positives for DVC include

1) Location - Walking from BCV or BWV to Epcot is priceless.  Walking from BLT to MK or taking a boat from VWL is great.
2) Uniqueness - Especially a AKV.  There's just nothing else like it.
3) Availability of the dining plan.  It becomes less and less of a factor, but we still might use it once in a while.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 30, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I don't know that it would make a whole lot of difference with us.  Some of the positives for DVC include
> 
> 1) Location - Walking from BCV or BWV to Epcot is priceless.  Walking from BLT to MK or taking a boat from VWL is great.
> 2) Uniqueness - Especially a AKV.  There's just nothing else like it.
> 3) Availability of the dining plan.  It becomes less and less of a factor, but we still might use it once in a while.



Totally agree with all of the above, I would add to that:  The service from the cast members, 9 out 10 times is above and beyond.  I am always well taken care of when I stay at the DVC resorts.  They really go out of there way to make sure their guests have a great experience.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> I know.  :whoopie: Thanks.
> 
> Looks like our best option right now is to shell out the $39 and save the Wyndham points for BC.  We'll book at the 10 month period (looks like Boxing Day 2012).  And we'll start an ongoing search right now for a beach resort over July 4th, week 2012.  :rofl: My husband wants to stay at Myrtle Beach that week.  Do y'all think I have a chance?
> 4th of July Exchange to Myrtle Beach? Only slightly better than a snowball's chance, probably, but hey, it can't hurt to try.Definitely start your search now.
> ...



No, they actually can't change the existing points chart other than to rearrange it (like if Week 13 is currently High, but they decide it should really be Prime, they would have to take a week that is currently Prime and switch it to High) because the points chart is contractually tied to the ownerships for that resort they already sold based on that points chart.  (They CAN do another phase of construction if they want, and create a new points chart for those new construction buildings, but they can't mess with the chart for what they already sold other than rearranging, as I said.

Yes, you can rent extra points from Wyndham if you need them.  It's cheaper if you do it online than by telephone.  Or you can just rent a reservation from an owner with excess points for cheaper still.  You can also borrow free of charge from your own future points if you are making a reservation for travel within 90 days.  Outside that time, I think you can only borrow enough from yourself to complete the last night of your stay.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 30, 2011)

LadyBeBop said:


> There's no way to stay at BC in 2013 on Wyndham points from 2012 or 2014 without trading into RCI, right?


Two ways within Wyndham: 
1.)  Credit pool your 2012 points by the last day of your 2011 use year.  Pooled credits may be combined from multiple years and used over a longer period of time.  This is popular with people who want to plan reunion-style vacations with multiple units or a big road trip or longer vacation than they are able to afford in a single use year.
2.)  Points may be pulled forward from future use years if you are making a reservation within 90 days of travel.  So if you want to vacation in the offseason (when there will likely be availability remaining at 90 days prior to check-in), you may try postponing making your reservation until 90 day ahead.  This may be a Plan A and you'd probably want to have a Plan B, just in case availability disappears.

Regarding points rentals:
1.)  Up to 10 months ahead of travel, it's $10/thousand pts to rent extra points.  These rental points may only be used to cover part of the last day of a multi-day reservation.
2.)  Up to 90 days ahead of travel, it's still $10/thousand pts to rent when you call in, but it's $8/thousand pts to rent when you make the reservation online.  These rental points may cover any amount of your reservation, even the whole thing.  You are limited to renting up to the same number of points that you own annually per year.  I'm not sure how biennial contracts are considered in this calculation, perhaps half the total.



LadyBeBop said:


> Looks like our best option right now is to shell out the $39 and save the Wyndham points for BC.


Divide your "per thousand points" cost of maint fees by $238 ($39 pooling fee plus the $199 RCI exchange fee) and you'll know how many Wyndham points you'd need to save by using RCI and still break even.  My Wyndham MFs are ~$4.25 per 1K points.  $238/$4.25 = 56K points.  So if a reservation plan, using RCI, will save me about 56K points or more, it's worth doing the exchange, to me, to conserve my Wyndham points when making a Wyndham reservation.  YMMV.  We also use RCI for non-Wyndham resorts, naturally.  We use Wyndham exclusively when we want prime time or a tough RCI trade into a Wyndham - why wonder IF you'll get it when you can just reserve it!?!  HTH.



LadyBeBop said:


> One other question that worries me.  Do y'all think Wyndham might increase the points for BC?  Right now, we can easily get a two bedroom for our week.  Will they do a DVC and raise the points...shutting us out?  Although, we can rent points from Wyndham, right?  Something like $100 for every 10,000 points?


Learnalot explained how Wyndham can't raise the Wyndham points required to directly book their existing resorts.  However, if I'm reading your question correctly, to "do a DVC", they'd need to change the number of points needed to trade in through RCI, correct?  This actually already happened when Wyndham gained access for members through a new RCI Portal.  They changed the generic Exchange Grid, increasing the number of Wyndham points that were now required to trade through RCI.  The change on the grid coincided with a dramatic increase in resort availability to us... effectively increasing our trade power by requiring a larger deposit.  I like the net result myself.

So in answer to your question, yes, Wyndham could make it more expensive to trade through RCI.  But since this was the first and only time it has happened - in decades, and with mixed owner reactions - I doubt it will happen again for a long, long time.  HTH.


----------



## thebreards (Jun 30, 2011)

I know that Disney just released their 2012 rates so the up in TPU is probably becuase of an increase in prices overall.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 1, 2011)

I doubt that the room rate increases are anywhere near as large as the 28% increase in the amount of trading power required.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 2, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you didn't have little kids, would you trade into DVC?  I don't need DVC.  I don't get any more thrilled at a DVC stay than a Hilton or Grand Beach stay.



We found the bus transportation to be about a wash with the whole family along. We could have often driven faster. We did have the option of sending our teen off on his own, which he enjoyed. That would be a big deal if the adult kids came with us.

Sheila


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 2, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> We found the bus transportation to be about a wash with the whole family along. We could have often driven faster. We did have the option of sending our teen off on his own, which he enjoyed. That would be a big deal if the adult kids came with us.
> 
> Sheila



We've had a car onsite last Thanksgiving. Other than MK, you can get to the parks faster with the car. We got the car because we did a lot of resort dining in the evening and had late flight out. Load up the car and spend half the day at MK. No worrying about when to get back for DME.

But we find being onsite and using the buses works if the teen wants to do his own thing or the younger one wants to go back to swim. Easy for everyone to come and go as they please.

 Plus it gives the teen a little more freedom and not feel like he has to be tied to his parents like a little kid.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 2, 2011)

Even to MK, sometimes the bus is great, and sometimes it is awful.  I've had two different OKW->MK trips take more than an hour from the time I arrived at the bus stop.

Honestly, I'd often rather drive.  Even if it takes a few more minutes, it is MUCH more predictable.

But, the bus does provide nice flexibility if people want to split up.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 2, 2011)

Does this mean no one with a On-going search set for only 25 TPU's will get a match?

Here's hoping some Disney shows up in the regular listings because of this!


----------



## learnalot (Jul 2, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Does this mean no one with a On-going search set for only 25 TPU's will get a match?
> 
> Here's hoping some Disney shows up in the regular listings because of this!



Not necessarily. It means it won't match now. TPU 's required may drop off for a closer to check-in date.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 2, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Totally agree with all of the above, I would add to that:  The service from the cast members, 9 out 10 times is above and beyond.  I am always well taken care of when I stay at the DVC resorts.  They really go out of there way to make sure their guests have a great experience.



For how much more it costs to get onto a Disney property vs. the alternatives, a person can hire a personal concierge, butler, chauffeur and Mickey Mouse character for the week.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 2, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> For how much more it costs to get onto a Disney property vs. the alternatives, a person can hire a personal concierge, butler, chauffeur and Mickey Mouse character for the week.


Perhaps, if you're paying rack rate, but if you're exchanging in with cheap TPUs, it's extremely affordable.  Our 2BR DVC stays "cost" us under $85/night, even after the increased TPU requirements.  We can get into other locations for as little as $40/night off-season, but it's worth the difference to us.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Jul 4, 2011)

Catira said:


> Bonnet Creek is a great resort and it is right next to Carribean Beach Resort. I just checked the wyndham website and with a 10/29/11 checkin for 7 days the cost for a 2 bedroom is 112,000. You could also do an RCI exchange into BC. Just have to figure out what will cost you less?



While all you say is true, the main difference between BC and DVC is the simple fact of being on-site to Disney and being off-site.  With DVC you get all the on-site perks of Magical Express, Disney bus service, early entry, etc, etc.  For those of us who go often, the real draw of DVC is staying on-site.  I might even suggest it is the only draw.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 4, 2011)

We stayed at Saratoga Springs this last trip, both weeks, with various family members coming and going during the two weeks, and we waited a long time for a bus back from MK one day.  It was a much longer wait than we had for any of the rides.  

I was wishing for a FASTpass to get on the bus.  :rofl: 

Rick asked why the long wait?  We saw lots of buses to French Quarter and Caribbean Beach Resort in the time we waited for our bus.  The Disney cast member said it's because Saratoga Springs is far away, and it was very close to shift change, so they wait until the next shift to send a bus "all the way" to Saratoga Springs.  

Enlightening experience.  I was wishing we were staying at VWL about that moment. Multiple boats came and went in that time, too.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick asked why the long wait?  We saw lots of buses to French Quarter and Caribbean Beach Resort in the time we waited for our bus.  The Disney cast member said it's because Saratoga Springs is far away, and it was very close to shift change, so they wait until the next shift to send a bus "all the way" to Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Enlightening experience.  I was wishing we were staying at VWL about that moment. Multiple boats came and went in that time, too.



That's cause us SSR owners are the stepchildren of the DVC world.  :ignore:


----------



## jazzlow (Jul 4, 2011)

WISH YOU TIMESHARE SNOBS WOULD SPELL THESE RESORT ABBREVIATIONS OUT SO WE NOOB'S COULD FIGURE OUT WHAT THE HECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## chriskre (Jul 4, 2011)

jazzlow said:


> WISH YOU TIMESHARE SNOBS WOULD SPELL THESE RESORT ABBREVIATIONS OUT SO WE NOOB'S COULD FIGURE OUT WHAT THE HECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT



Sorry, 
SSR _= Saratoga springs Resort
THV = Tree House Villas
OKW = Old key West
BWV = Boardwalk Villas
BLT -= Bay Lake Tower
AKV = Animal Kingdom Villas
VGC = Villas at Grand California
VB = Vero Beach
HHI = Hilton Head Island
BCV = Beach Club Villas
VWL = Villas Wilderness Lodge.
Alaunai = KoOlina resort

Hope that Helps with the DVC Lingo.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 4, 2011)

jazzlow said:


> WISH YOU TIMESHARE SNOBS WOULD SPELL THESE RESORT ABBREVIATIONS OUT SO WE NOOB'S COULD FIGURE OUT WHAT THE HECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT



not sure I liken to being called a timeshare snob......and being SHOUTED AT no less....why would anyone WANT to respond......you get more flies with Honey than vinegar....


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 4, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Sorry,
> SSR _= Saratoga springs Resort
> THV = Tree House Villas
> OKW = Old key West
> ...



And to add to the Orlando list

BC =  Wyndham Bonnet Creek


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We stayed at Saratoga Springs this last trip, both weeks, with various family members coming and going during the two weeks, and we waited a long time for a bus back from MK one day.  It was a much longer wait than we had for any of the rides.
> 
> I was wishing for a FASTpass to get on the bus.  :rofl:
> 
> ...



French Quarter is just down the road from SSR. We always end up with a bunch of them on the DME. Which stops at OKW/SSR/FQ, which there is always some snide coment if you get on the DME right before they pull away and then are the 1st off. 

To be honest the slowest bus service I've had at WDW is at VWL. 

I've 5+ stays at SSR and have been very happy with the bus service, even at Thanksgiving. 

We were coming back from AK and the SSR bus was late, he called one out of the "reserve" just to take us back.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 4, 2011)

Dear Jazzlow: might want to work on that caps lock key...


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 4, 2011)

jazzlow said:


> WISH YOU TIMESHARE SNOBS WOULD SPELL THESE RESORT ABBREVIATIONS OUT SO WE NOOB'S COULD FIGURE OUT WHAT THE HECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT



dang - when joining a new group, do you always demand that the group immediately conform to your preferences?

sometimes it takes a while to get a handle on the specialized language...polite questions mixed with a little "google fu" are probably a better strategy...


----------



## prickler (Jul 5, 2011)

jazzlow said:


> WISH YOU TIMESHARE SNOBS WOULD SPELL THESE RESORT ABBREVIATIONS OUT SO WE NOOB'S COULD FIGURE OUT WHAT THE HECK YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT



You registered to the board 6 years ago and this is how you enter into the discussion? You're not a "noob", you're just plain clueless...  

To keep this relevant, I really wish the point values would differ across the various unit sizes. 2 bedrooms and studios should not both cost 32 TPU's.


----------



## tombo (Jul 5, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Sorry,
> SSR _= Saratoga springs Resort
> THV = Tree House Villas
> OKW = Old key West
> ...



Quit tricking the newbies. Here are the real meanings of the esoteric TUG abbreviations:

SSR= Super Secret Resort (Only known to Tuggers)
THV= Totally Hidden Villas  (Once again allegedly exclusive Tugger info)
OKW= Only Kids Welcome (How Tuggers traveling with children feel)
BWV= Barelly Worth Visiting (Tugger's description of anything easy to exchange for)
BLT= Bacon Lettuce Tomato (sandwich of course)
AKV= All Knowing Vacationers (Most Tuggers feel this applies to us)
VGC= Very Good Commodations ( What I own)
VB= Very Bad  ( What others own)
HHI= Here Helping Idiots (Once again most Tuggers feels this moniker is for us)
BCV= Bad Crappy Views (ie What you exchange for)
VWL= Very Wonderful Location (ie Anything you personally own)
Alaunai= Hawaiian for "Can't Exchange for this"


Also many generics not exclusive to TUG:
WTF= Where's The Food
LOL= Love Our Libido
ROFL= Rational Observations From Liars


That should make everything as clear as mud. I am sure others will contribute some I forgot.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 6, 2011)

So sad that last minute trades are 15 TPU now.  Thought I would use my 12 points for a last minute trip to Disney.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can still get some other GC resorts near Disney.  I would do that with 12 points.  I would never let 12 points expire.  That's a lot of points, so use them the same way, but use them for something other than the actual DVC resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 6, 2011)

Agreed.  There are tons of great Orlando-area resorts.  The DVC resorts are nice, but really they are not the be-all end-all in the area.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 6, 2011)

Luckily the 12 points don't expire for two more years.  
I would like to try Hilton Head someday too - off season is fine.


----------



## TravelingT (Jul 6, 2011)

What is last minute?  How far out from check-in is considered last minute?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 6, 2011)

Typically, 30 days or less, but it seems to vary a bit.


----------



## TravelingT (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Micheal!


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster here.  I too saw the TPU change for DVC resorts on RCI.  My question is this.  Do you all think the 2 bedroom units will have a 32 TPU too?  I know in the past all the units (studio, 1 bedrm, 2 bedrm) were 25 TPUs for the most part.  I am hoping they will still all be the same but since there are no 2 bedrms listed on RCI right now I can't check.  I started a search for any 2 bedroom WDW DVC on June 30th for June 2012 (check in either Fri 6/8, Sat 6/9 or Sun 6/10).  I had a bonus week which was getting ready to expire (given to me by RCI as part of a huge problem resolution) and combined it with my 2011 1 bedroom lockoff for a combined TPU of 33 so I'm still ok with the TPU change as long as 2 bedrooms are 32 TPUs.  For those of you with RCI/DVC trade experience, how likely do you think my chances are of getting this trade?

I also want to give everyone on this board a big thank you!  When RCI changed to the whole TPU, combined deposit system I was clueless but folks on here explained it all so perfectly!!!


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 7, 2011)

Patriot's Place Mom said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here.  I too saw the TPU change for DVC resorts on RCI.  My question is this.  Do you all think the 2 bedroom units will have a 32 TPU too?  I know in the past all the units (studio, 1 bedrm, 2 bedrm) were 25 TPUs for the most part.  I am hoping they will still all be the same but since there are no 2 bedrms listed on RCI right now I can't check.  I started a search for any 2 bedroom WDW DVC on June 30th for June 2012 (check in either Fri 6/8, Sat 6/9 or Sun 6/10).  I had a bonus week which was getting ready to expire (given to me by RCI as part of a huge problem resolution) and combined it with my 2011 1 bedroom lockoff for a combined TPU of 33 so I'm still ok with the TPU change as long as 2 bedrooms are 32 TPUs.  For those of you with RCI/DVC trade experience, how likely do you think my chances are of getting this trade?
> 
> I also want to give everyone on this board a big thank you!  When RCI changed to the whole TPU, combined deposit system I was clueless but folks on here explained it all so perfectly!!!




I thought everyone here did a great job of explaining this new system as well!  To answer your question, yes the 2 bdr's are 32 TPU.  I saw only one since the tpu was raised, so your still good.  It is still a good value compared to a direct reservation through Disney especially for a 2 bdr.   Good luck!!


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

Great!  Thank you for the info!


----------



## bnoble (Jul 7, 2011)

> Do you all think the 2 bedroom units will have a 32 TPU too? I know in the past all the units (studio, 1 bedrm, 2 bedrm) were 25 TPUs for the most part.


I would expect them to be 32 for the most part, yes.  It appears to be implemented as a "floor".  In other words, if the "natural valuation" of the week is <=32, the exchange value is set at 32.  If the "natural valuation" of the week is >32, then that's what it gets.  

Back when the floor was 25, DVC units exceeded 25 only when *other* high-quality Orlando-area resorts also had similar sizes in the mid-20s.  In those cases, DVC weeks were only a few (as in 1-2) TPU higher than comparably-sized units at other top-quality resorts.  So, I would guess that higher valuations might appear for, say, Week 52, and other extremely high-demand times, but only when other resorts' valuations support it.  

FWIW, I've seen similar "thumb-on-scale" valuations at OLCC-North and OLCC-East for late February '12.  Surrounding GC resorts (including OLCC-West) were in the high teens, while -North and -East were in the high 20s.


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I was a little worried since I had not seen any 2 bedroom units after the TPU change.  Lo and behold, I checked about an hour ago and DVC must have made a deposit.  There are now plenty of 32 TPU 2 bedroom units available for December and January.  There is even a Bay Lake Tower one bedroom for late January.  I hope there are this many 2 bedrooms available when they deposit for early June!!!


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

*DVC TPU 22 for Studio's*

Disney's Old Key West Resort (#DV05) 	
1510 North Cove Road
Lake Buena Vista,  FL   32830
USA
www.dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/inde

Studio 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Fri 09-Sep-2011 	Fri 16-Sep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	22
	1 Bedroom 	4 (4) 	Full 	Fri 09-Sep-2011 	Fri 16-Sep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	32
	Studio 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sat 10-Sep-2011 	Sat 17-Sep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	22
	Studio 	4 (2) 	Partial 	Sun 11-Sep-2011 	Sun 18-Sep-2011 	Exchange Fee 	22


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

*DVC TPU Range 22 - 36*

22 studio
32 1 bedroom
36 2 bedroom

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa (#DV06) 	
1960 Broadway
Lake Buena Vista,  FL   32830
USA
www.dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/index 

Available Unit Size
Studio
1 Bedroom
2 Bedroom
Check-In Date Range
11-Sep-2011 - 13-Jan-2012
Exchange Trading Power Range
22 - 36


[Exchange Units Available]   [Extra Vacations Units Not Available]   [Last Call Units Not Available]


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2011)

While there is much in Points Lite that is irrational from a supply and demand standpoint, this change does seem to make sense.  We have seen from TUG posts that there is a certain aura arround DVC and that creates more demand for it than other Orlando resorts, even if the others are probably just as good.  With that additional demand, the value should indeed go up relative to the other Orlando resorts.

In addition to their own data on demand, undoubtedly RCI also read all the posts of Tuggers who were ga-ga over DVC.

However, since there always seems to be some DVC inventory availible, unlike some other destinations, those rare destinations would obviously have a better supply / demand curve than DVC and should have more points lite assigned than DVC.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

6scoops said:


> 22 studio
> 32 1 bedroom
> 36 2 bedroom


It's about time they made a distinction based on size.


----------



## brittso (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know what TPU is...............


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jul 8, 2011)

We recently stayed at OKW- traded our CT week.  Now with TPU our maximum is 23.  It doesn't seem reasonable to me to have to combine TPUs (for a fee), pay an exchange fee, and pay Disney $95 for a 1 BR when we can stay somewhere just as nice (but not Disney) for much less TPU, no fee to combine, and no extra $$.

We'll miss being able to take the boat to DTD but we never use the buses or ME so I guess we're staying offsite now.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

I already split my time between onsite and off, for a variety of reasons.  I too almost always rent a car, and honestly have enjoyed my stays in some of the better offsite resorts as much as or more than some of my stays onsite.  When I am "trade power poor", the offsite resorts are fine.  When I am "trade power rich," I'm happy to splurge.

Presumably, though, the point of this sort of change is to encourage more people to look to non-Disney resorts.



> I don't know what TPU is...............


It is TUG-ese for "deposit/exchange trade power".  Here is a halfway decent RCI tutorial on the subject:

http://app.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/WEindex/index.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

> Presumably, though, the point of this sort of change is to encourage more people to look to non-Disney resorts.



If they don't remove the 1-in-4 restrictions from the other resorts around Disney, I will be forced to use II for the Marriotts instead.  So RCI is going to lose us for most of our exchanges, if the cost of DVC keeps going up.  

I am glad we have the resorts booked that we currently have, as we saved TPU's (trading power units-points lite) over the current numbers. 36 is too high for me.  We have five or so weeks in II, and that's a good thing.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

bnoble said:


> It's about time they made a distinction based on size.



I hope they adjust it down a little,  Though still a bargain by direct reservation, it's pushing it.  They are almost making it more equal to what you would pay if you owned DVC.  I would like to see it here:    Studio 18,  1bedroom 25,  2bedroom 32.  That would make it more doable for all the people that get under 20 TPU for their exchange.  To combine two years of maintenance fees for one reservation is pushing it.  I am glad they have a range now.    Well have to wait and see what happens.  I had a feeling they were going to do this because 32 for a studio was crazy.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

> They are almost making it more equal to what you would pay if you owned DVC.



This is a different, and much more general, conversation.  But, over time, I expect exchange values to equal ownership values in the long run as market forces act on supply and demand.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

If they adjust values to 58-60 for all DVC 2 bedrooms, any season, which is where the Manhattan Club are right now, the DVC will still fly off the shelves.  That is how nutty people have gotten over staying on-site.  

Would that be too expensive for me?  YES,  because I feel the Disney magic in the parks, not in the room.  I can stay elsewhere and enjoy Disney just as much.  Rick would rather have good television stations and free internet, so he would not miss DVC at all.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

bnoble said:


> This is a different, and much more general, conversation.  But, over time, I expect exchange values to equal ownership values in the long run as market forces act on supply and demand.



With one big exception, The buy-in would not be even close to equal.  Just the maintenance fees.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 8, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If they adjust values to 58-60 for all DVC 2 bedrooms, any season, which is where the Manhattan Club are right now, the DVC will still fly off the shelves.



i think the next logical move would be to differentiate the DVC resorts.

50+ TPUs for a BLT 2BR or BCV 2BR is probably realistic.  50+ TPUs for a 2BR at SSR or OKW is probably not.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hope not too many Tuggers saved deposits in 25 tpu increments for ongoing searches for DVC unless they would be happy with studios.

I have a search for Disney in HHI next spring break.  HHI is usually lower than Orlando so I'm hoping I will be good with 30 set only to match with 2 or more bedrooms.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

> With one big exception, The buy-in would not be even close to equal. Just the maintenance fees.


Not for long.  Resale prices have been dropping by non-trivial chunks.  I expect that will continue as the system grows, unless the market for resale buyers grows in proportion (and it probably won't).


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 8, 2011)

6scoops said:


> I hope they adjust it down a little, Though still a bargain by direct reservation, it's pushing it.





rickandcindy23 said:


> If they adjust values to 58-60 for all DVC 2 bedrooms, any season, which is where the Manhattan Club are right now, the DVC will still fly off the shelves. That is how nutty people have gotten over staying on-site.


We'll see.  I think the latest changes will definitely impact demand.  If they raise it to the point that they sit and sit and sit in inventory, they'll have no choice but to lower it.  It's already been that way with off-season studios.  Some of those were sitting for months at 25.  22 might be a little better.  I'm anxious to see how the 1BR and 2BR units last now.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 8, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> Hope not too many Tuggers saved deposits in 25 tpu increments for ongoing searches for DVC unless they would be happy with studios.


I had some 26s and 28s (that got that much from a deposit) which I'll need to combine, but for the most part I like to combine up to 50-100 so I can get several exchanges out of a combine fee.


----------

